# When does class start?Hans Zimmer Masterclass



## eross2121 (Jan 24, 2017)

Im very interested in this class, but I seems like it is taking a long time for this class to finally get started? has anyone heard anything new. The website says January, but we are nearing the end of the month very soon. I'm just so excited to get going


----------



## Smikes77 (Jan 24, 2017)

"Be still my pet, the hour is nigh..."

- Homer Simpson


----------



## gsilbers (Jan 24, 2017)

OMG - how can I stop the ADS!!!! How can I stop HZ on selling me the class every time I open youtube!
im guessing cookies... they got me


----------



## eross2121 (Jan 24, 2017)

gsilbers said:


> OMG - how can I stop the ADS!!!! How can I stop HZ on selling me the class every time I open youtube!
> im guessing cookies... they got me


yeah me too. every other commercial is for this class.


----------



## Fab (Jan 24, 2017)

eross2121 said:


> yeah me too. every other commercial is for this class.



yeah, and I have pretty brutal ad blocker setup too!

Glad its Hans though and not nivea


----------



## robgb (Jan 24, 2017)

And if you actually sign up for the class you'll get even MORE ads trying to get you to sign up for it... At least that's what has happened with every other facebook ad I've encountered.


----------



## Polarity (Jan 24, 2017)

16 days to go the counter says on the page.


----------



## Mystic (Jan 24, 2017)

I'm waiting on the Gordon Ramsay one as well.


----------



## rottoy (Jan 24, 2017)

"Ooh.. It's a bit of a dodgy question here.."


----------



## Saxer (Jan 24, 2017)

The funny thing in internet advertising is that they always try to sell you things you already purchased.


----------



## eross2121 (Jan 24, 2017)

Polarity said:


> 16 days to go the counter says on the page.


where is the countdown counter?


----------



## Letis (Jan 24, 2017)

eross2121 said:


> where is the countdown counter?


seems only to be displayed when you ´re signed in...


----------



## Musicam (Jan 24, 2017)

Think out of the box! :.-) Amazing!


----------



## Viegaard (Jan 24, 2017)

This post is on the wrong forum. This is not a commercial announcement.


----------



## dpasdernick (Jan 24, 2017)

I loved Hans before Hans was "Hans". Video Killed the Radio Star baby... what an amazing career he's had (and has)

How much is the regular price if you do not pre-register?


----------



## Gabriel Oliveira (Jan 24, 2017)

dpasdernick said:


> How much is the regular price if you do not pre-register?



same price


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 25, 2017)

The price is the same pre-enrollment or after, $90. Pre-enrollment does grant you early access however.

I've never heard HZ mention much about Mr. Horn but would love him to. 



dpasdernick said:


> I loved Hans before Hans was "Hans". Video Killed the Radio Star baby... what an amazing career he's had (and has)
> 
> How much is the regular price if you do not pre-register?


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 25, 2017)

The price is the same pre-enrollment or after, $90. Pre-enrollment does grant you early access however.

I've never heard HZ mention much about Mr. Horn but would love to.



dpasdernick said:


> I loved Hans before Hans was "Hans". Video Killed the Radio Star baby... what an amazing career he's had (and has)
> 
> How much is the regular price if you do not pre-register?


----------



## paulmatthew (Jan 25, 2017)

gsilbers said:


> OMG - how can I stop the ADS!!!! How can I stop HZ on selling me the class every time I open youtube!
> im guessing cookies... they got me


Yes, it's a bit of a dodgy question . Better than the Deadmau5 one which was nonstop for me until I started seeing the Hans Zimmer ad. Although , my favorites are the YouTube ads that are in Spanish which I don't even speak . Well played youtube , well played .


----------



## gsilbers (Jan 25, 2017)

paulmatthew said:


> Yes, it's a bit of a dodgy question . Better than the Deadmau5 one which was nonstop for me until I started seeing the Hans Zimmer ad. Although , my favorites are the YouTube ads that are in Spanish which I don't even speak . Well played youtube , well played .


LOL! "dodgy question"
im sure the class will be awesome but its just so funny how much those ads are popping up.
its like the old days when an ad will be played so much its engrained into peoples minds and make jokes about it and everyone knows what they are joking about.

I don't get the Spanish ones and that my main language! stupid youtube.


----------



## Mystic (Jan 25, 2017)

Masterclass is really pounding out the ads. I'm sure that it cost them a pretty penny to get this all-star lineup of people doing courses so they need to make that money back. hehe


----------



## lucky909091 (Jan 28, 2017)

I am in, of course, because I love and admire HZ and his music. I was one of the first signees.
By the way: 
when will be the DVD released of his 2016 European concert?
I am waiting for this DVD since April 2016.......


----------



## Lee Blaske (Feb 9, 2017)

I watched the ad for the Hans Zimmer Masterclass on youtube the other day, and noticed that the ad had had over 3.5 million views. That's astounding! And, it seems as if a lot of people are anxious to sign up and pay for the course. This course could well earn Hans Zimmer millions of dollars. Surprising, tough, that there are evidently millions of people out there who want to study how to score a major motion picture. Talk about an overheated industry.

Interesting to contemplate that once this course is released, there will be thousands and thousands of people armed with Hans Zimmer's thoughts on how to conquer the industry. But in the video about his course, Hans tells us we need to "break the rules." With that in mind, perhaps the people who DON'T watch Hans Zimmer's course will have an advantage, because they won't be moving with the herd. 

I must admit, I'd kind of like to see the course myself. And, $90 isn't too much if a person really got something out of it. But, the ad for the Masterclass, to me, bears too much resemblance to a lot of the ads for for-profit music schools (e.g. the seconds of your life are ticking away, everyone tells you not to get into music, etc., etc.). That puts me off. I don't need six hours of that kind of pep talk. And the "I write in the key of D" comment really makes me lose interest.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Feb 9, 2017)

Lee Blaske said:


> Interesting to contemplate that once this course is released, there will be thousands and thousands of people armed with Hans Zimmer's thoughts on how to conquer the industry. But in the video about his course, Hans tells us we need to "break the rules." With that in mind, perhaps the people who DON'T watch Hans Zimmer's course will have an advantage, because they won't be moving with the herd.



That's just what they want you to think, because if you think that, and then they don't do that thing you think they will do, then they will have the advantage. Unless you really do think that, in which case then they won't and you will still not be the winner. So don't say you weren't warned.

​


----------



## mac (Feb 9, 2017)

Lee Blaske said:


> I watched the ad for the Hans Zimmer Masterclass on youtube the other day, and noticed that the ad had had over 3.5 million views. That's astounding!



Yeah sorry, 3,499,921 of those views were me.


----------



## kurtvanzo (Feb 9, 2017)

Lee Blaske said:


> I watched the ad for the Hans Zimmer Masterclass on youtube the other day, and noticed that the ad had had over 3.5 million views. That's astounding! And, it seems as if a lot of people are anxious to sign up and pay for the course. This course could well earn Hans Zimmer millions of dollars. Surprising, tough, that there are evidently millions of people out there who want to study how to score a major motion picture. Talk about an overheated industry.
> 
> Interesting to contemplate that once this course is released, there will be thousands and thousands of people armed with Hans Zimmer's thoughts on how to conquer the industry. But in the video about his course, Hans tells us we need to "break the rules." With that in mind, perhaps the people who DON'T watch Hans Zimmer's course will have an advantage, because they won't be moving with the herd.
> 
> I must admit, I'd kind of like to see the course myself. And, $90 isn't too much if a person really got something out of it. But, the ad for the Masterclass, to me, bears too much resemblance to a lot of the ads for for-profit music schools (e.g. the seconds of your life are ticking away, everyone tells you not to get into music, etc., etc.). That puts me off. I don't need six hours of that kind of pep talk. And the "I write in the key of D" comment really makes me lose interest.



I think it's more like 100,000 composers watching it 35 times each and thinking "when is this going to start?" For those that purchased it already, it's all they have ATM.  For those that have, what does the countdown clock say? Now that we are in Feb, the original 16 days has passed some time ago.


----------



## Lee Blaske (Feb 9, 2017)

kurtvanzo said:


> I think it's more like 100,000 composers watching it 35 times each and thinking "when is this going to start?"



Just think... If 100,000 composers bought that course, that's 9 million bucks.


----------



## prodigalson (Feb 9, 2017)

kurtvanzo said:


> I think it's more like 100,000 composers watching it 35 times each and thinking "when is this going to start?" For those that purchased it already, it's all they have ATM.  For those that have, what does the countdown clock say? Now that we are in Feb, the original 16 days has passed some time ago.



12:14:24.....23..........22.........21............


----------



## kurtvanzo (Feb 9, 2017)

Lee Blaske said:


> Just think... If 100,000 composers bought that course, that's 9 million bucks.



Not sure that many Purchased... We all know how composers like to "think about it" before purchasing (most of us like a third party review before putting down any cash in our "no return" industry) but if half that do, and assuming HZ gets close to 20%, that could be a million or more for him. Not bad for a few days of taping.


----------



## d.healey (Feb 9, 2017)

kurtvanzo said:


> what does the countdown clock say?


----------



## Alatar (Feb 9, 2017)

Lee Blaske said:


> Just think... If 100,000 composers bought that course, that's 9 million bucks.



Are there really 100,000 composers out there? It would be great, if there was 
The more the merrier. But I'd say, its more like 10,000 or so?


----------



## d.healey (Feb 9, 2017)

Alatar said:


> Are there really 100,000 composers out there? It would be great, if there was
> The more the merrier. But I'd say, its more like 10,000 or so?


That would depend on what you mean by composer. But yes easily 100000 if not a lot more. The mailing lists of most sample library developers have over 10000 customers, I guess most of these are composers.


----------



## mac (Feb 9, 2017)

Alatar said:


> Are there really 100,000 composers out there? It would be great, if there was
> The more the merrier. But I'd say, its more like 10,000 or so?



There are approximately that many composers at Remote Control aren't there?


----------



## Alatar (Feb 9, 2017)

d.healey said:


> That would depend on what you mean by composer. But yes easily 100000 if not a lot more. The mailing lists of most sample library developers have over 10000 customers, I guess most of these are composers.



Impressive  I did not think we were that many.


----------



## Fab (Feb 9, 2017)

The more people buying it the better, we want every film composer at Hz level doing masterclasses.


----------



## R. Soul (Feb 9, 2017)

Alatar said:


> Are there really 100,000 composers out there? It would be great, if there was
> The more the merrier. But I'd say, its more like 10,000 or so?


KVR audio forum has around 40,000 members. Not sure if you can call them all composers and I'm sure some people have registered twice or more.
Gearslutz have even more members. Over 300,000 actually but a large part of those are guitarists, engineers etc. 
But I think it's safe to say there's more than 100,000 composers in the world - if we by 'composers' count everyone who makes Hip hop beats, singer/song writers who record themselves etc.


----------



## DanielBrunelle (Feb 11, 2017)

Has anyone taken the class? Is it insightful or not worth it?


----------



## d.healey (Feb 11, 2017)

DanielBrunelle said:


> Has anyone taken the class?


Yes


> Is it insightful or not worth it?


It's very informative. So far there are only six videos, with quite a few practical nuggets and some philosophy.


----------



## timprebble (Feb 11, 2017)

I signed up for it, although I am not a huge fan of his work...

Relatedly the School of Sound recently released archive material from past years,
which includes lecture by Carter Burwell, amongst others

http://www.schoolofsound.co.uk/sos/audio-and-video-archives/


----------

